# Wilson Combat Action Tune



## mcltc (Sep 27, 2015)

New to this forum, but trying to find out what exactly the Wilson Combat Action Tune is for the Baretta 92 series, and, if anyone had it done, what they think of it.

I have a used M9, feels like an old friend when I pick it up, and, although I want to retain the appearance of my old service sidearm, I want to be able to do better than just keeping my rounds in the 9 ring at 7 yds. 

Any other "accurizing" packages/shops that you would recommend that would keep my M9 looking like an M9?

Thanks!


----------

